# thinking about the switch EI to PPS-Pro



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am thinking of switching from EI to PPS-pro dosing due to some algea issues. I have a few questions though. I have all the ferts for EI but I am lacking the magnesium sulfate, do I really need it?? I'm not dosing it now and plants are growing great. Next I wasn't dosing KNO3 because my fish load keeps my nitrate at 10ppm. Should I make my dosing solution for pps pro without the KNO3?? If so wouldn't I have to add more potassium to the solution to make up for whats lacking from removing the KNO3?? I could really use some help to make this a smooth transition. thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*

Hi Dodge

The Magnesium Sulfate that's used in PPS-Pro is Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate (MgSO4∙7H2O). This is just plain Epsom Salt. I bought a 3 pound carton at the drug store for ~ $2. Magnesium sulfate (anhydrous) MgSO4 isn't used.

Naja asked a similar question recently about leaving the KNO3 out. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/41501-pps-pro-minus-n03.html


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*

awesome!! thanks alot!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*



Left C said:


> Naja asked a similar question recently about leaving the KNO3 out. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/41501-pps-pro-minus-n03.html


 Go for it if you have water snakes and 5" feeding goldfish.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*

can you please explain?? My bioload isn't quite like that but like I stated it stays at 10ppm without dosing. Is there somthing I am missing???


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Fish waste is organic and plants take only inorganic form. Dosing PPS-Pro as prescribed will make your plants healthy and ready for more available nutrients so there is a good chance that the waste gets mineralized and your plants have some extras. But I would not rely just on fish waste, especially on the beginning.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok I will add the kno3 when I do my solutions. thanks


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I've switched recently and couldn't be happier with the results. If the levels in your tanks are high, you might want to pull several large water changes to bring them down before you start the new method. I've got several tanks. The ones where the levels were low responded well immediately. The ones where the levels were high didn't improve until I went back, changed the water, and dropped the levels. Just a recent convert's opinion--not an expert, or anywhere close, by any means.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*



dodgefreak8 said:


> awesome!! thanks alot!


I'm sorry Dodge. I didn't mean to mislead you when I posted the link to what Naja is doing.

Left C


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: thinking about the switch EI to PPS pro*

no problem!! I will start the pps pro this week.


----------

